# exYugoslavia old postcards and photos



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

_Ljubljana, Capital City of Slovenia, once upon a time ..._


For the beginning, litho-postcard from the year 1898. with Mayor Ivan Hribar




































































































































:wave:


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

_Cetinje, old Capital of Montenegro_


----------



## antenor (Nov 21, 2006)

awesome collection:bow:, it's really interesting to see how these places used to be:cheers:


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

antenor said:


> awesome collection:bow:, it's really interesting to see how these places used to be:cheers:



Thank`s antenor 


Zagreb, Capital City of Croatia


----------



## dubart (Jun 10, 2007)

Zadar, Croatia


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

Thank`s for posting dubart  very, very nice pictures of Zadar :cheers:


A few more old postcards from Zadar, Croatia


----------



## dubart (Jun 10, 2007)

Great, thanks! 
I just looove old postcards...


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

Wow in the time of Ivan Hribar (end of the 19th-beginning of the 20th century) Ljubljana hardly exceeded its medieval city walls.


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

_Pula, Croatia_


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

_Pula, Croatia _- some more vintage pictures 
























































































































































Marine Casino in Pula


----------



## dubart (Jun 10, 2007)

*Zadar, Croatia*


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

_Zadar, Croatia _


----------



## dubart (Jun 10, 2007)

*Šibenik, Croatia*


----------



## Alphaville (Nov 28, 2007)

Former Yugoslavia (Croatia, Serbia, Bosnia, Slovenia, etc..) is probably some of the most beautiful parts of Europe.

As Michael Palin put's it, it is "NEW EUROPE".


----------



## dubart (Jun 10, 2007)

Thank you! :cheers:
I've got some more:

Karlovac, Croatia




























Bosiljevo, Croatia


----------



## dubart (Jun 10, 2007)

*Koprivnica, Croatia*


----------



## dubart (Jun 10, 2007)

Rovinj, Croatia










Topusko, Croatia










Pula, Croatia










Kaštel Stari, Croatia










Kaštel Novi, Croatia


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

_Trogir,Croatia_


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

_Krapina, Croatia_






























































_Zlatar,Croatia_


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

_Skopje, Capital city of Macedonia_


----------



## Mr.BobbY (Jul 5, 2008)

great collection
:applause:
:cheers:


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

_Zadar, Croatia_


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

_Serbia - Province of Vojvodina_


Kikinda


----------



## Junkie (Oct 5, 2007)

Very nice thread. Cheers


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

_Serbia - Province of Vojvodina_


Kikinda, part two


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

_Slovenia_


Visnja Gora












Vipava












Bled












Portoroz












Cepovan












Kranj












Krsko












Mozirje












Slovenska Bistrica












Zidani Most












Poljane












Mokronog












Cerkno












Donji Logatec












Maribor


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

_Slovenia, Maribor_
























































































































































In vino veritas :cheers1:


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

_Slovenia_


A few more Maribor


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

_Macedonia - Bitola, during WWI_


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

_Bosnia and Herzegovina_



Banja Luka












Jezero, Jajce












Konjic












Mostar












Prijedor












Brcko, icecream, uniformes, costumes ...












Bugojno












Zavidovic












Europa in Sarajevo :cheers1:


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

_Mostar, Bosnia and Herzegovina_


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

Mostar, Part two
















































































































:cheers1:


----------



## earth intruder (Apr 4, 2006)

it just shows how much diverse exJugo was. Nice.


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

_Serbia_


Mladenovac












Mokrin












Kanjiza












Kladovo












Knjazevac












Gnjilane












Bogojevo












Mali Idjos












Manastir Manasija












Mataruska Banja












Leskovac












Loznica












Krusevac












Kosovska Mitrovica












Kostolac - _Viminacium_












Kovin












Kragujevac












Indjija












Irig












Jagodina












Jasa Tomic












Golubac












Manastir Gornjak












Gornji Milanovac












Gospodjinci












Manastir Gracanica












Manastir Grgeteg












Guca :fiddle:


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

_Split, Croatia_












































































































































































:cheers1:


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

_Kotor, Montenegro_


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

_Serbia_


Djakovica












Elemir












Farkazdin












Decani












Debeljaca












Dimitrovgrad












Donji Milanovac












Cestobrodica












Cacak












Cuprija












Crvenka












Bogatic












Smederevo












Berkasovo












Bukovicka Banja :cheers1:


----------



## Neitzsche (Sep 28, 2005)

:applause:

Fabulous collection. Very much looking forward to traveling the region again next year.


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

Neitzsche said:


> :applause:
> 
> Fabulous collection. Very much looking forward to traveling the region again next year.



Thanks 


_Rijeka, Croatia_


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

_Nis, Serbia_


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

_Serbia_


Stanisic












Stara Pazova












Stari Banovci












Strazilovo












Kragujevac


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

_Serbia_


Takovo












Tekija, _Tabula Traiana_












Trstenik












Temas












Temerin












Titel












Topola


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

Serbia


Valjevo :cheers1:












Varvarin












Vatin












Veliko Gradiste :cheers1:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great stuff ^^ kay:


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks Christos 


_Serbia_


Vlasotince












Vranje












Vranjska Banja












Vrbas


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

_Croatia_


Samobor












:cheers1:












Nova Kapela












Sinj


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

_Serbia_


_Europa_ in Zajecar :Cheers1:












Zrenjanin












Zvecan


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

_Croatia, Varazdin_
















































































































... :cheers1: ...


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

_Serbia_


Zabalj












Zagubica












Zitiste


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

_Croatia, Zagreb_


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

_Serbia_


Aleksandrovac












Arilje


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

_Croatia_ - Istria


Buje












Labin












Pazin












Vizinada


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

_Serbia, Belgrade_

















































































... year 1876. ...









... year 1876. ...


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

_Serbia_


Josanicka klisura












Jovac












Kisac












Kosjeric


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

_... once upon a time, 90 years ago ..._






















*... in this house in Belgrade, on the first December 1918. was proclaimed the Kingdom of Serbs, Croats and Slovens (later Kingdom of Yugoslavia) and Belgrade became Capital of new state ... *












:applause:


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

_Croatia, Zagreb_

:horse:


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

_Croatia_

Dubrovnik










Labin










Virovitica










Nova Gradiska










Osijek










Sisak


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

_Slovenia_
Sv.Lucija










Kocevje










Ljubljana - Jezica










Ormoz










Ptuj










Sentjernej


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

^^These postcards are definitely from the period before WWII, as Kočevje (Gottschee) and Ptuj (Pettau) were largely German-speaking towns then.


----------



## GreenAlbanian (Aug 8, 2006)

These two photos are taken in Kosova during 1920-ies!

They are supposed to be showing some parts of Prishtina!


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

tonight said:


> ^^
> i like those old photos


... thanks  ...


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

_*Croatia*_

Ludbreg


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

_*Slovenia*_


Domzale












Maribor












Piran












Solkan


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

_*Serbia*_


Jagodina













Negotin













Apatin












Zrenjanin


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

_*Bosnia and Herzegovina*_


Mokro












Zenica












Bijeljina












Bosanska Gradisca












Bileca :cheers1:


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

_*Croatia*_


Sibenik


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

_*Macedonia*_


Skopje
































Struga












Kaliste near Struga












Ohrid


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

_*Slovenia*_, Nova Gorica


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

_*Bosnia and Herzegovina*_


Sarajevo


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

_*Croatia*, Djurdjevac_


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

_*Serbia*_, _Subotica_


----------



## qwert_guy (Oct 3, 2007)

veri historic place...nice


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

qwert_guy said:


> veri historic place...nice


...  ... some more historic views from ...


_*Bosnia and Herzegovina*_


Bosanski Brod












Bosanska Dubica












Ilidza












Nevesinje












Bosanski Samac












Trebinje


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

wow you have great collections


----------



## qwert_guy (Oct 3, 2007)

indeed tonight...


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

_*Croatia*_


Bakar












Baska






















Bol


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

_*Bosnia and Herzegovina*_


_Banja Luka_


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

not a Postcard but a old YU pic...


*Tito in Kragujevac City*


----------



## Goyazny (Feb 1, 2009)

Do I look cool in that Pulman or what?


----------



## Fulbahar (Mar 20, 2009)

Although public photography of the interior is not permitted, [1] it is the most 
photographed ... [3] About 1.3 million people visit annually, with up to 6000 
per day in the summer. .... "Neuschwanstein Castle - One Of The Worlds Most 
Beautiful". ... Post a question - any question - to the WikiAnswers community:


----------



## Kosovar (Dec 13, 2008)

one edit for this thread remember
Prishtina-Kosovo
Gjakova-Kosovo
Gjilan-Kosovo
Simpel question why there is Mosque in Nish, perhaps there was albanian before serbs come in that city like usual stolen country


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

Kosovar said:


> one edit for this thread remember
> Prishtina-Kosovo
> Gjakova-Kosovo
> Gjilan-Kosovo
> Simpel question why there is Mosque in Nish, perhaps there was albanian before serbs come in that city like usual stolen country


Still didn't learn English?

And yes, there are mosques in Paris, IT'S Albanian city OMG OMG OMG!

Retard :bash:


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Croatia*

Bjelovar












Čakovec












Dalj












Ivanićgrad












Vinkovci












Korčula


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

Kosovar said:


> one edit for this thread remember
> Prishtina-Kosovo
> Gjakova-Kosovo
> Gjilan-Kosovo
> Simpel question why there is Mosque in Nish, perhaps there was albanian before serbs come in that city like usual stolen country


... edit is no correct hno: ... _*simpel*_ reason :lol: ... Priština, Đakovica and Gnjilane in _*exYugoslavia, as the title of this thread is, 
*_ were just towns _*in Serbia*_, in one of two Serbian provinces - Kosovo and Metohia ...

... a može i ovako, srpski ... alo bre, oladi malo i nemoj da mi kvariš temu :rant: ... a za ta kvazipatriotska nadmudrivanja nađi si neko drugo mesto i prikladnije sagovornike - a poštovaoce ove teme, bas kao i autora, zaobiđi u veeeeelikom luku :goodnight ...


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

kasina said:


> Vinkovci


Hey, is that a palm tree there in the middle of the lower photo? That is very uncommon for that part of Croatia, but I suppose it didn't use to be 

Btw, great photo collection! kay:

:cheers:


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

bubach_hlubach said:


> Hey, is that a palm tree there in the middle of the lower photo? That is very uncommon for that part of Croatia, but I suppose it didn't use to be
> 
> Btw, great photo collection! kay:
> 
> :cheers:


... may be that is uncommon, but not so totaly unusual ... you can also find palm trees for example in Ljubljana in Slovenia, or in Zemun, part of Belgrade ... btw. thanks  ...


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Montenegro*

Kolasin












Zelenika












Ulcinj












Herceg Novi


----------



## Buddy Holly (Sep 24, 2008)

kasina said:


> ... edit is no correct hno: ... _*simpel*_ reason :lol: ... Priština, Đakovica and Gnjilane in _*exYugoslavia, as the title of this thread is,
> *_ were just towns _*in Serbia*_, in one of two Serbian provinces - Kosovo and Metohia ...



They were federal provinces thankyouverymuch, and they were called Kosovo and Vojvodina, and not "Kosovo and Metohia" (since you're "correcting" people). It wouldn't kill you to write Pristina, Kosovo or Mitrovica, Kosovo as most people nowadays know that Pristina or Mitrovica are cities in Kosovo and not exYU. Otherwise, the thread is great


----------



## Kosovar (Dec 13, 2008)

i vi nekada cete da priznajete Kosovo kao republika a na ex yugosllavia bio je Kosovo a ne Serbia hvala 
have a nice day DUMPIE


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

Kosovar said:


> i vi nekada cete da priznajete Kosovo kao republika a na ex yugosllavia bio je Kosovo a ne Serbia hvala
> have a nice day DUMPIE


a ti nekada ce da naucila da pisa na engleskoj ili na srpska pa se javi onda


----------



## skingrad (Dec 9, 2007)

Wow nice stuff, a very good collection of awesome postcards...thanks for sharing this.


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

skingrad said:


> Wow nice stuff, a very good collection of awesome postcards...thanks for sharing this.


... thanks  ...


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Serbia*

Kragujevac


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

Buddy Holly said:


> They were federal provinces thankyouverymuch, and they were called Kosovo and Vojvodina, and not "Kosovo and Metohia" (since you're "correcting" people). It wouldn't kill you to write Pristina, Kosovo or Mitrovica, Kosovo as most people nowadays know that Pristina or Mitrovica are cities in Kosovo and not exYU. Otherwise, the thread is great


... they were not _*federal*_ provinces, but _*republic*_ provinces, if you want so - provinces of Socialist republic of Serbia ...

... after WWII first it was Autonomous region of Kosmet - Autonomna oblast _*Kosmet *_ (from *KOS*ovo and *MET*ohia = *KOSMET*) and later it becoms Socialist province of Kosovo = SAP Kosovo in Republic of Serbia ...

... anyway, thanks for compliments for thread  ...


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Croatia*

Zagreb


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Slovenia*

Rogaška












Ajdovščina












Maribor












Medijske












Piran












Radeče












Preserje :cheers1:


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Bosnia and Herzegovina*

Banja Luka












Bugojno












Glamoc












Ilidza












Konjic


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Croatia*

Daruvar


----------



## PlayasCity (Aug 10, 2008)

Very, very beautiful pictures... I really enjoy those countries...


Greetings from Tijuana...


----------



## qwert_guy (Oct 3, 2007)

very nice


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

... thanks PlayasCity and qwert guy  ...


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Serbia*

Niš


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Serbia*

Sombor




















































:cheers1:


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

nice collection of old photos there @kasina... 



kasina said:


> Sombor
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

regjeex said:


> nice collection of old photos there @kasina...


... thanks regjeex  ...


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Croatia*

Novi Vinodol


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Montenegro*

Andrijevica












Kotor












Nikšić












Petrovac












Podgorica












Ulcinj


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Slovenia*

Idrija












Ilirska Bistrica












Piran












Tržič


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

wow..... :cheers:


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

regjeex said:


> wow..... :cheers:


...  ... kay: ...


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Macedonia*

Bitola












Kicevo












Prilep












Skopje












Strumica












Tetovo












Veles


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

it seems like they started the modern infra before... wow... look at the bridge... cool :cheers:



kasina said:


> Bitola
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Bosnia and Herzegovina*

Bihać












Bileća












Blažuj












Bosanska Dubica












Bosanski Brod












Brčko


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Serbia*

Aleksinac


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Croatia*

Mali Losinj




















































... :cheers1: ...


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Slovenia*

Cerkno












Dravograd












Koper












Ljubljana












Postojna












Sv. Marjeta


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Bosnia and Herzegovina*

Cazin












Derventa












Gradačac












Trebinje












Zvornik


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

wow good source....


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

regjeex said:


> wow good source....


... thanks again  ...


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

good work kasina


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Croatia*


Motovun


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

tonight said:


> good work kasina



... thanks again tonight  ...


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

keep it up kasina



kasina said:


> ... thanks again tonight  ...


----------



## LoKeY (Nov 11, 2004)

kasina said:


> Mali Losinj


This one is amazing! Great thread kasina :cheers:


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

he has a lot of nice collections...



LoKeY said:


> This one is amazing! Great thread kasina :cheers:


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

LoKeY said:


> This one is amazing! Great thread kasina :cheers:


... thanks LoKeY  ...


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Croatia*

Motovun - part two


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

^^
about what year is that kasina?


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

that's the same question i may ask...


----------



## MasonicStage™ (Dec 30, 2006)

beautiful thread


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

tonight said:


> ^^
> about what year is that kasina?


... _Motovun_ is from 1899. since 1919. ...


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

MasonicStage™ said:


> beautiful thread



... thanks  ...


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

Funny, most of those Croatian (old) towns still look pretty much the same in terms of architectural preservation, although seems to me that some of the buildings in the old photos have somewhat fresher facades than they do nowadays. 

Keep up the work, bud. kay:

:cheers:


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

bubach_hlubach said:


> Funny, most of those Croatian (old) towns still look pretty much the same in terms of architectural preservation, although seems to me that some of the buildings in the old photos have somewhat fresher facades than they do nowadays.
> 
> Keep up the work, bud. kay:
> 
> :cheers:


... thanks  ...


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Serbia*

Prnjavor












Smederevo












Svilajnac












Veliko Gradište












Topola












Vranje ...


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

kasina said:


> Prnjavor
> 
> Svaka cast brate na temi,odusevio si me,samo radi tacnosti Prnjavor smesti u BiH tj danasnju RS...
> 
> Sve najbolje i samo guraj dalje...


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

V_E_J_Z_I_K said:


> kasina said:
> 
> 
> > Prnjavor
> ...


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Slovenia*

Maribor












Ljutomer












Kamnik












Ilirska Bistrica ... :cheers1: ...


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Bosnia and Herzegovina*


Breza












Foča












Lukavac












Mostar












Prijedor












Zenica


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

you guys are very resourceful.. keep it up....


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Serbia*

Niš


----------



## francuz 4556 (Oct 22, 2008)

*croatia - dubrovnik; kasina, you are the best!*

hotel "excelzior" the old part:


Image Hosting


the vue from this hotel on the port before the "service":


Image Hosting


and during the lunch service:


Image Hosting


the new part of the same hotel in 1970 ...


Image Hosting


"grand hotel", architect nikola dobrovic 1936:


Image Hosting


Image Hosting



paris-belgrade:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=760948&


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

francuz 4556 said:


> some old pics from the most beautiful town on the adriatic coast...


... thanks francuz  ... and welcome :cheers: ...


... some more and older photos of Dubrovnik - *Croatia* ...


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Macedonia*

Bitola


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Slovenia*

Kranj












Mokronog












Ormož












Portorož












Tolmin












Vrhnika


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Croatia*

Donji Miholjac


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Serbia*

Kikinda












Mol












Novi Sad












Pančevo












Šidski Banovci












Sremski Karlovci


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Bosnia and Herzegovina*

Bosanska Krupa












Bosanski Šamac












Goražde












Prijedor












Sarajevo












Trebinje


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Slovenia*

Bohinjska Bistrica












Celje












Divača












Koper












Maribor












Piran


----------



## D_A_D (Jun 1, 2007)

And many more from Bosnia: 
http://starerazglednice.blogger.ba/arhiva/2007/11


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

... thanks D A D ...


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Croatia*

Split


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Croatia*

...


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Serbia*

Novi Sad 












Požarevac












Prijepolje












Prizren












Sombor












Vrnjačka Banja


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Slovenia*

Novo Mesto












... in the year 1913. ...












...first bus on 13th october 1913. ...












... frozen river Krka in the year 1929. ...


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Bosnia and Herzegovina*

Zenica


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Croatia*

Rijeka


----------



## D_A_D (Jun 1, 2007)

This is city of Banja Luka while it was still in Bosniak majority in 1940. Before immigrants from Serbia. 






Pictured are stari mlin on west bank of Vrbas and couple of mosques that used to be there. At the end you can see market Pijaca.


----------



## Borisnifk (Oct 10, 2008)

^^


> This is city of Banja Luka while it was still in Bosniak majority in 1940. Before immigrants from Serbia.


This information is inaccurate.


----------



## glukon (Oct 15, 2007)

^^I think it is if this clip is from the movie conserved at the museum in Banja Luka and is shown in all the cinemas in that city every night at 20 00 hours...

I think you are wrong because the majority of the inhabitants in Banja Luka after the WWII were bosniaks and serbs came gradually especially after the earthquake... It possible to check it out, it did not happened that long ago.


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Croatia*

Županja


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Montenegro*

Mojkovac-Uloševina












Nikšić












Pljevlja












Virpazar


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Slovenia*

Celje












Dravograd












Jesenice












Piran


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Serbia*

Bor 












Paraćin












Priština












Smederevska Palanka












Stara Pazova












Vršac


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Croatia*

Đakovo


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Macedonia*

... few pictures of city from today`s banner  _once upon a time_ - *Skopje* - Capital of Macedonia in the past ...


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Macedonia*

... Skopje  ...


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Slovenia*

Postojna












Hotedrsica












Rogaska












Zidani Most












Ilirska Bistrica












Ptuj


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Croatia*

Kanfanar


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Serbia*

Obrenovac












Ruma












Smederevska Palanka












Pančevo ...


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Bosnia and Herzegovina*

Travnik


----------



## qwert_guy (Oct 3, 2007)

very historical


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Slovenia*

... Beach season is open  ...

Bled in the year 1927. ...












... Portorož in the year 1910. ...












... Ankaran in the year 1962. ...


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Across Croatia with a car*

... Gospić ...












... Samobor ...












... somewhere in a front of Tonka ...


----------



## qwert_guy (Oct 3, 2007)

i really want to know how this place changes..


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Croatia*

Brioni












Cres












Dubrovnik












Gruž


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Serbia*

Paraćin












Požarevac












Sečanj












Sombor












Vučje


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Serbia*

Paraćin












Požarevac












Sečanj












Sombor












Vučje


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Bosnia and Herzegovina*

Konjic












Mostar












Sarajevo












Trebinje


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Croatia*

_Dubrovnik_


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Croatia*

Obrovac 










Ogulin :cheers1: 








[/QUOTE]


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Bosnia and Herzegovina*

Bosanska Krupa












Kalinovik












Ljubija












Nevesinje












Prijedor












Trebinje


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Serbia*

Niš 





























[/QUOTE]


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Montenegro*

Pljevlje


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Serbia*

Kraljevo












Loznica












Ruma :nuts:












Užice












Veliko Gradište












Žabari


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Yugoslav Partisans liberate Zagreb in May 1945


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Slovenia*

Braslovče












Idrija












Celje












Koper












Novo Mesto












Škofja Loka


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Croatia*

Glina


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Bosnia and Hezegovina*

Tuzla


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Serbia*

Srbobran 












Svilajnac












Topola












Valjevo












Vučitrn












Vranje


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Croatia*

Križevci


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Slovenia*

Divača












Metlika












Piran


----------



## PlayasCity (Aug 10, 2008)

Split


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

... thanks _Playas_  ...


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Croatia*

Slavonski Brod


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Macedonia*

Bitola












Kumanovo












Ohrid












Prilep












Skopje












Tetovo


----------



## PlayasCity (Aug 10, 2008)

Mrle said:


> *Day of Youth in 1970*
> 
> Tito & Jovanka


I like very much this image... 


What's with Tito's hands?? Is he kind of overwhelmed or tired??

And Jovanka, God knows how she is now... Quite good pic... kay:


----------



## Okty1 (Jan 8, 2007)

It's so sad that yugoslavia had to break up in such a dramatic and violent way, while other communist federations split up peacefully after the wall came down (Czech Republic and Slovakia) and most (not exactly all) of the republics of the USSR (estonia, latvia, ukraine, etc) and other nations rejoined (West Germany and the DDR) peacefully aswell, it's terrible that yugoslavia had to have it's former south slavic (and albanian) brothers fight all of them against each other in the most gruesome and terrible wars of the recent years 

Loved the postcards btw!, Tito was probably the most likable and soft dictator of the XX century, it almost makes me want to hug him the way you hug an old uncle in some of those pictures.


----------



## PlayasCity (Aug 10, 2008)

Okty1 said:


> It's so sad that yugoslavia had to break up in such a dramatic and violent way, while other communist federations split up peacefully after the wall came down (Czech Republic and Slovakia) and most (not exactly all) of the republics of the USSR (estonia, latvia, ukraine, etc) and other nations rejoined (West Germany and the DDR) peacefully aswell, it's terrible that yugoslavia had to have it's former south slavic (and albanian) brothers fight all of them against each other in the most gruesome and terrible wars of the recent years
> 
> Loved the postcards btw!, *Tito was probably the most likable and soft dictator of the XX century, it almost makes me want to hug him the way you hug an old uncle in some of those pictures.*


I personally share this conception.


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Serbia*

Ćuprija 
































... :cheers1: ...


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Slovenia*

Bizeljsko












Senožeče












Kamnik


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Bosnia and Herzegovina*

Prijedor












Bosanski Brod












Višegrad


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Serbia*

Beograd


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Croatia*

Zagreb










































*AAAARGGGGGGHHHHH!!!!*










Kako se Bolleica lijepo uklopila... Joooooj....Btw, jel ono Singerica? Ima puno više detalja nego danas i baš mi se ne čini kao ista zgrada


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Macedonia*

Skopje


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Montenegro*

Kotor


----------



## Zmey (Jun 13, 2007)

Lovely collection Kasina. 

Sarajevo:


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

^^ ... thanks Zmey  ... :cheers: ...


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Slovenia*

Dolenjske Toplice












Krško












Leskovec


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Serbia*

Kikinda












Smederevo












Radujevac ... :cheers1:


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Croatia*

Zagreb


... 1906. ...






















... 1908. ...












... 1918. ...












... 1919. ...












... 1925. ...


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Bosnia and Herzegovina*

Banja Luka












Sarajevo












Zenica


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Macedonia*

Ohrid












Manastir Prohor Pčinski












Skopje


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Croatia*

Mali Lošinj












Sinj












Srebreno












Trogir


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

Interesante.


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Serbia*

Kragujevac


----------



## Zmey (Jun 13, 2007)

Sarajevo


----------



## Zmey (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## Zmey (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## Zmey (Jun 13, 2007)

Sarajevo


----------



## Zmey (Jun 13, 2007)

Maglaj


----------



## Zmey (Jun 13, 2007)

Sarajevo


----------



## Zmey (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## Zmey (Jun 13, 2007)

Travnik :drool:


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

Interesting old photos.


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

... very nice Zmey  ...


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Slovenia*

Celje












Gornja Radgona












Velike Lašče












Žalec


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Bosnia and Herzegovina*

Bosanski Brod












Bugojno












Doboj


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Montenegro*

Kolašin


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Serbia*

Aleksinac












Kučevo












Svilajnac












Užice












Tekija












Trstenik


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Macedonia*

Skopje


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Slovenia*

Črnomelj












Dol. Logatec












Murska Sobota


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Croatia*

Zagreb


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Serbia*

Kosjerić 












Leskovac












Ivanjica :cheers1:


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Bosnia and Herzegovina*











Derventa












Bosanski Brod


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Slovenia*

Novo Mesto












Portorož












Žalec


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Croatia*

Zagreb


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Serbia*

Bajina Bašta












Kraljevo












Sombor


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Serbia*

Kosovska Mitrovica 












Kuršumlija












Pančevo


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Bosnia and Herzegovina*

Brčko












Čapljina












Metalka


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Slovenia*

Brežice












Divača












Piran


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Croatia*

Korčula












Lipik












Mali Lošinj


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Macedonia*

... Skopje after earthquake in the year 1963. ...


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Serbia*

Kruševac












Smederevo












Vršac


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Croatia*

Trogir












Čakovec












Knin


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Bosnia and Herzegovina*

Bosanski Brod












Doboj












Ivan


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Croatia*

Zagreb in the year 1948. - photo : _Walter Sanders_


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Bosnia and Herzegovina*

Visoko












Jablanica












Banja Luka












... :cheers1: ...


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Slovenia*

Jesenice












Rogatec












Vojnik


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Serbia*

Kladovo












Kosovska Mitrovica












Bački Jarak


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Croatia*

Karlovac












Makarska












Slavonska Požega


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Slovenia*

Brežice












Črni vrh












Bela - gostilna Likar :cheers1:


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Montenegro*

... Engravings from the middle of 19th century ...


Bar












Herceg Novi












Kotor


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Serbia*

Bela Crkva












Caribrod (Dimitrovgrad)












Đakovica ...


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Serbia*

Požarevac












Šid












Vranjska Banja


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Slovenia*

Ptuj












Slovenske Konjice












Rakek


----------



## Kanalnik (Mar 11, 2009)




----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Serbia*

Prizren












Žegar












Vrnjačka Banja ...


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Croatia*

Benkovac












Pleternica












Samobor


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Bosnia and Herzegovina*

Brčko












Gacko












Orašje


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Serbia*

Negotin












Ljubovija












Kučevo


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Croatia*

Bjelovar


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Slovenia*

Lendava












Murska Sobota












Rogaška Slatina


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Macedonia*

Štip












Tetovo












Ohrid


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Serbia*

Aleksandrovac












Kuršumlija












Jagodina :cheers1: ...


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Croatia*

Dubrovnik












Glina












Grubišno Polje


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

_Bihac - Bosnia and Herzegowina_ - this year celebrating 750th annversary



_Old postcard about 1896_











_Old postcard about 1900_ 











_City center - with Fethija Mosque in background_











_The old wooden bridge - St. Antuns church in background_











_The main street - "Korzo" - date unknown, maybe 1910_











_Pharmacy_ (before WW1)











Main street - left the town-hall, captain's tower and St. Antuns church











_Fethija Mosque_











_Medresa - islamic scool (destroyed)_


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

_pre WW2_











historic city centre











Razglednica iz austrougarskog razdoblja
Postcard Austro-Hungarian period











uvećani detalj sa razglednice
details











Sajam u Bihaću 1890. godine
Market in 1890











Središnji gradski trg na razmeđi 19. i 20. stoljeća
Main market between 19th and 20th century


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

pre WW2 air-picture - most parts of the city has been destroyed in WW2




















Jewish temple (destroyed in WW2)


----------



## njemanja (Dec 7, 2008)

I just love the way bihac looked earlier... it's such a petty that the city was so severely damaged in the 2nd world war... I especcially like old st antun's church!


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

^^ it's a pitty - many, many buildings has been destoyed...churches, mosques ad the jewish temple - and also a lot of non-sacral buildings too...the afterwar city-reconstruction was'nt very sophistitated or accurate.


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

... _corvus edin_, very nice pictures  ...


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Slovenia*

Ilirska Bistrica












Maribor












Solkan


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Montenegro*

Njeguši












Rijeka Crnojevića












Sutomore


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Slovenia*

Artiče












Bled












Dravograd


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Old bridge over Lepenica river, Kragujevac*


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Serbia*

Leskovac












Gornji Milanovac












Bečej












:cheers1:


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Good pics, I like the old bridge over Lepenica River. Regards.*


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Croatia*

Rijeka


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Slovenia*

Kranj












Maribor












Velesovo


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Bosnia and Herzegovina*

Sarajevo


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Croatia*

Nova Gradiška





Vukovar





Zlatar


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Serbia*

Paraćin


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Montenegro*

Pljevlja


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Croatia*

Zagreb


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Serbia*

Đakovica





Valjevo





Pirot ... :cheers1: ...


----------



## MasonicStage™ (Dec 30, 2006)

stunning postcards kay: it's so nice to watch them.


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

MasonicStage™ said:


> stunning postcards kay: it's so nice to watch them.


^^ ... thanks  ...


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Slovenia*

Ravne na Koroškem





Sveta gora pri Litiji





Žalec


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Macedonia*

Capital city _Skopje_ after WWII


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Slovenia*

Piran





Čateške Toplice 





Radeče


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Serbia*

Novi Sad


----------



## Junkie (Oct 5, 2007)

Excellent photos.


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

^^ ... thanks _Junkie_  ...


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Bosnia and Herzegovina*

Banja Luka


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Croatia*

Samobor











... :cheers1: ...


----------



## Albinfo (Jul 24, 2009)

where is kosovo??? hno:


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

Albinfo said:


> where is kosovo??? hno:


... The title of this thread is _*exYugoslavia* old postcards and photos _ , and as is well known, Kosovo in that state was _de iure_ and _de facto_ *in Serbia* ...


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Serbia*

Cinema and restaurant _*Kosovo*_ ... :cheers1: ... in _*Vranjska Banja*_ 


[/QUOTE]


Šabac





Vršac


----------



## AltiusAltiusAltius (Sep 20, 2002)

Albinfo said:


> where is kosovo??? hno:


Kosovo is still de iure in Serbia and will always remain so. :cheers:


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Croatia*

... posted by _sesvecan_ ...  ... http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=680574 

Rijeka








































































































































Ernesto Che Guevara, ikona socijalističkog pokreta u posjeti Rijeci u rujnu 1959. godine 
















Plitvice



















Knin










Dubrovnik










Zagreb


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Serbia*

Inđija


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Croatia*

Otočac












Veliki Grđevac












Opatija


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Bosnia and Herzegovina*

Trebinje





Visoko





Tuzla


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Slovenia*

Portorož





Sv.Tomaž





Jesenice


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Montenegro*

Cetinje


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Serbia*

Negotin





Mramorak





Kruševac ...


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

These postcards and photos are so precious!


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Croatia*

Split


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Serbia*

Kučevo





Ćuprija 





Valjevo :cheers1: ...


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Bosnia and Herzegovina*

Derventa





Bratunac





Zenica


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Croatia*

Gospić





Krapina





Slavonski Brod


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Slovenia*

Piran





Brestanica





Žalec


----------



## teslic_11 (Aug 21, 2008)

Amazing photos and postcards!

Teslic, Bosnia and Herzegovina


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

^^... thanks _teslic_11_  ...


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Serbia*

Kragujevac _by Dušan Napijalo_ 




Dusan Napijalo said:


> Kragujevac 1914-1916


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

^^ ... some more from _Kragujevac_ by _Dušan Napijalo_  ...




Dusan Napijalo said:


> Kragujevac 1914-1916






Dusan Napijalo said:


>






Dusan Napijalo said:


> Kragujevac 1914-1916


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Croatia*

Zagreb


[/QUOTE]


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Slovenia*

Ljubljana


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Serbia*

Aleksinac












Kruševac












Bačka Topola


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Bosna and Herzegovina*

Derventa





Bosanski Novi





Travnik


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Croatia*

Beli Manastir


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Slovenia*

Divača





Kočevje :cheers1:





Brežice


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Macedonia*

Skopje






Berovo





Ohrid


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Serbia*

Voganj 







Kačanik







Negotin


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Serbia*

... Ćuprija ...


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

Jukrapp said:


> Have more historical photos?
> 
> 
> I am similarly interested . . .



... of course  ... if You want, please write me private message, what are You interested in ...


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Croatia*

Osijek


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Amazing compilation of historical photos, how much of this beauty still exists?


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

Herbie Fully Loaded said:


> Amazing compilation of historical photos, how much of this beauty still exists?



... I think a lot, thanks _HFL_  ...


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Bosnia and Herzegovina*

... by Dusan Napijalo  ...

Travnik




Dusan Napijalo said:


>



Zenica




Dusan Napijalo said:


>



Travnik




Dusan Napijalo said:


>


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Bosnia and Herzegovina*

... some more excellent pictures from _Dušan Napijalo_  ...


Mostar




Dusan Napijalo said:


>





Dusan Napijalo said:


>



Donji Vakuf




Dusan Napijalo said:


>


----------



## PlayasCity (Aug 10, 2008)

WOW, soooo long since my last post here in this thread... As always, very nice images...!


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

^^ ... thanks _PlayasCity_  ...


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Croatia*

Delnice


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Montenegro*

Danilovgrad





Berane





Cetinje


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Serbia*

Kosovska Mitrovica





Vrnjačka Banja :cheers1:






Vršac


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Slovenia*

Domžale





Slovenska Bistrica





Ljutomer :cheers1:


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Slovenia*

... _current banner_ - Piran  ...


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Croatia*

Križevci


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Montenegro*

Rijeka


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Bosna and Herzegovina*

Kiseljak





Orašje





Sanski Most


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Serbia*

Smederevska Palanka during WWII




Dusan Napijalo said:


>


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Slovenia*

Kranj





Litija





Šoštanj


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Serbia*

Smederevo 





Valjevo





Paraćin ...


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*Danube conference - Belgrade 1948*




















... more photos with text in serbian language ... http://politikin-zabavnik.rs/pz/content/beograd-koga-vise-nema?page=6


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Piran looks fabulous! Is that a replica of Venice tower? Anyways, ex Yugoslavia rocks .


----------



## kasina (Jul 31, 2008)

*BELGRADE*

_*Belgrade*_, _capital of exYugoslavia and Serbia_





... more pictures from... *Belgrade in the past* ...



http://politikin-zabavnik.rs/pz/content/beograd-koga-vise-nema?page=1


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

Only for members of SSC forum,Osijek in WW2 after bombing


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

Great collection, well done Kasina! :applause:



Herbie Fully Loaded said:


> Piran looks fabulous! Is that a replica of Venice tower?


Yes, the bell tower (built at the beginning of the 17th century) is a smaller-scale copy of the one in Venice.


----------



## gunay1 (Dec 14, 2008)

Thank you kasina..
They are all very nice .. I've looked at all the images

Хвала вам Касина
Они су сви веома лепо .. ја сам погледао све слике


----------



## Zagor666 (Feb 20, 2011)

Wow - sve slike su fenomenalne,prava umetnost


----------



## Zmey (Jun 13, 2007)

Sarajevo, Bosnia and Herzegovina

The National Theatre 










First high-rise building in the city, I believe. 










dolce far niente










Yugoslav Partisans 










Bascarsija square










chicks 










TITO!


----------



## SokoX (Sep 22, 2009)

*In the honor of past times, to our Slavic brothers across the world.*
On the picture - 1984 Olympic Games held in Sarajevo.


----------



## tvrancic1 (Jul 22, 2009)

Kasina, svaka čast na impozantnoj kolekciji. Ja imam nekih 3.000 slika Mostara, pa da tema ne bi zamrla evo nekoliko njih:

Mostar, Bosnia and Herzegovina cca 1900-ih:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice, thanks for the pics...


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

Union.SLO said:


> Great collection, well done Kasina! :applause:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the bell tower (built at the beginning of the 17th century) is a smaller-scale copy of the one in Venice.


And in that time Ex-Yugoslavia coastline was under the Republic of Venice with mixed population latin (italians ect) and slavic (croatians ect) people .


----------



## Ruddermann (Feb 21, 2012)

Hello everyone,
What you think, where are this picture?
http://www.fortepan.hu/_photo/display/23886.jpg
I think that in Slovenia, in World War I.
Thank you in advance!


----------



## Alex Trst (Jul 29, 2009)

Very hard to say, it could be practically any place in central Europe where there are mountains. :nuts:


----------

